# Callaway Diablo Edge Tour Fairways



## Dave B (Jan 7, 2012)

The Callaway Diablo Edge Tour Fairways won the Golf Digest gold award in 2010 and have recently been discontinued following the introduction of the Diablo Octane which boasts composite head technology. Due to this the Edge Tour fairways have been heavily discounted and make a very shrewd buy for golfers wanting top level performance at a bargain price.

Appearance wise the Edge Tours are one of the most appealing fairway woods on the market offering an appealing compact head and low profile face.

Although there is a 13 degree 3 wood, I opted for the standard 15 degree and the standard 18 degree 5 wood. Shaft choice is always an important factor when choosing new clubs and although I am generally in between a stiff and regular shaft I reasoned that because of the lower trajectory offered by a tour head I would need the help of a regular shaft to get the ball off the fairway, in addition before buying the clubs I read an article which indicated that the shaft fitted to the tour versions are tip trimmed by an inch to keep the flight down, so I was relatively confident that the regular shaft would suit my swing speed.

The 70 gram Callaway, mid torque, low kick point shaft did on first impressions did seem to be a little bit softer than I expected however a few swings in the garden offered sufficient reassurance that the shaft would be ok.

Any concerns regarding the shaft were soon dispelled when I hit my first ball with the 5 wood off the grass on the range. The reassurance offered when placing the club head behind the ball made it very difficult to hit a bad shot and every shot with the exception of one which I topped when swinging too hard sailed into the air on a penetrating  mid flight trajectory.

Iâ€™m not the best ball striker but shot after shot went straight as an arrow on a very pleasing trajectory. In short I was amazed at the consistency, ease of use and flight that the 5 wood gave. 

Like many golfers my 3 wood is normally reserved to the tee, however given the confidence the 5 wood had given me I just had to give 3 wood a try off the fairway. Iâ€™ll admit I did have a couple of slight miss hits, (swinging too hard), but the results were a breath of fresh air. 

After trying the clubs on the range I've had several rounds and all I can say is that these clubs will stay in my bag for a long time as they are that good.

Like many golfers Iâ€™ve swapped and changed clubs to try and find the perfect combination to suit my game however these clubs are without a doubt the best fairways Iâ€™ve used. They just inspire confidence, offer a perfect combination of distance and accuracy and amazingly, despite their tour label are very forgiving and easy to use.

Although I wouldnâ€™t recommend these clubs for a beginner, (the standard Diablo would be a better option), if you are a mid handicap player, (20 or less), these clubs are worthy of serious consideration and IMO they are every bit as good as their more expensive brother the Razr fairways.


----------

